# Lifestyles & Discussion > Bitcoin / Cryptocurrencies >  Bitcoin Price Update

## anaconda

Looks like about a $10 bump in 24 hours. Debt ceiling influence?

Last price $151.00

https://www.mtgox.com/

----------


## FSP-Rebel

http://bitcoinmagazine.com/7615/bitc...lly-continues/
The rally continues, read up for the reasons why.

----------


## muh_roads

I think it also has to do with mining lark's discovering it is a mug's game and buying btc direct instead with their equipment refunds.

----------


## anaconda

I was told recently that Mt.Gox quotes are way too high. So I look at Coinbase for quotes now.

https://coinbase.com/charts

----------


## jtap

Bitcoins are worthless now that silk road is down /sarcasm

----------


## fatjohn

Ok, I'm in. Current total 1.14 BTC or approximately 0.00001% of all the Bitcoin in existance!

----------


## anaconda

$182.46 last sell price on Coinbase. 1:20 PM PST.

----------


## dannno

I took some advice on this forum a little while ago - since my bitcoin are just 'sitting there' why not throw a few into bitcoin investments? You can actually buy stocks, contracts and other types of investments in bitcoin miners and earn a dividend on your bitcoin, all while the value of bitcoin goes up. Might not want to put all your bitcoin into mining contracts, but it is kinda cool to be invested in bitcoin and also simultaneously earn returns on the bitcoin.

----------


## kpitcher

Banking problems in cyprus helped bring the price up earlier this year. JP Morgan having to pay 13 billion in fines with more possible have anything to do with it?

----------


## dannno

> http://bitcoinmagazine.com/7615/bitc...lly-continues/
> The rally continues, read up for the reasons why.


Chinese. Awesome.

----------


## amonasro

> I took some advice on this forum a little while ago - since my bitcoin are just 'sitting there' why not throw a few into bitcoin investments? You can actually buy stocks, contracts and other types of investments in bitcoin miners and earn a dividend on your bitcoin, all while the value of bitcoin goes up. Might not want to put all your bitcoin into mining contracts, but it is kinda cool to be invested in bitcoin and also simultaneously earn returns on the bitcoin.


Just be careful about monitoring difficulty increases and the hashing power of whatever company you invest in. Good ones are reinvesting in next-gen asics.

----------


## amonasro

Almost to $200.

Bitcoin train is leaving the station...

----------


## kpitcher

Over 200 on some exchanges. It's nice to see your investments grow like this.

----------


## muh_roads

I'm wondering when the profit taking correction will begin.

----------


## amonasro

> I'm wondering when the profit taking correction will begin.


Im wondering too, if any. It appears the Chinese are leading this one, but it's unclear how long or how big this bull market will be.

----------


## Mahkato

It disturbs my brain that numbers on a computer network are worth more than eight ounces of silver, but the market has spoken.

----------


## amonasro

What I'd really like is a quick way to get money over to CampBX. $15 arbitrage opportunity for someone with a good channel set up.

----------


## anaconda

Possibly plateauing right about now. Not a lot of movement in the last 12 hours or so.

----------


## evilfunnystuff



----------


## amonasro

Price is creeping back up, watch out when China wakes up again.

----------


## Seraphim

I'd venture to say that sooner rather then later there will be bank accounts with encrypted digital wallets that are for transfers of gold/silver ownership through payment systems.

It's already creeping into existence, but I'd give it about 10 years and there will full fledged networks AND consumer credit markets backed by PM's.




> It disturbs my brain that numbers on a computer network are worth more than eight ounces of silver, but the market has spoken.

----------


## anaconda

> Price is creeping back up, watch out when China wakes up again.


"Watch out" in a good way or a bad way?

----------


## jtap

> I took some advice on this forum a little while ago - since my bitcoin are just 'sitting there' why not throw a few into bitcoin investments? You can actually buy stocks, contracts and other types of investments in bitcoin miners and earn a dividend on your bitcoin, all while the value of bitcoin goes up. Might not want to put all your bitcoin into mining contracts, but it is kinda cool to be invested in bitcoin and also simultaneously earn returns on the bitcoin.


That's pretty neat as mine are just sitting there also. Any links/more info on these investments?

----------


## Fredom101

$213 on mtgox
$195 on bitstamp

woohoo!!!!!!

----------


## muh_roads

> I'd venture to say that sooner rather then later there will be bank accounts with encrypted digital wallets that are for transfers of gold/silver ownership through payment systems.
> 
> It's already creeping into existence, but I'd give it about 10 years and there will full fledged networks AND consumer credit markets backed by PM's.


It wouldn't be trustworthy and could never be as transparent as the blockchain.  Metal needs to be physical.  Bitcoin doesn't need to be because of the P2P public ledger that can't be manipulated.

----------


## dannno

> Just be careful about monitoring difficulty increases and the hashing power of whatever company you invest in. Good ones are reinvesting in next-gen asics.


I have two that are funds and research then invest strategically for me, and then I have LabCoin. It's only a small portion of my bitcoin, but I'm getting dividends almost daily.

Checkout Cryptostocks.com

----------


## amonasro

> I have two that are funds and research then invest strategically for me, and then I have LabCoin.
> 
> Checkout Cryptostocks.com


I almost bought shares of Petahash Mining, but held back. It would take months to recoup my investment, by then the mining landscape could change completely. They say they have first access to 28nm ASIC chips, but I already got burned investing in the 110nm chips.... by the time they were shipped they were nearly worthless.

----------


## muh_roads

> It disturbs my brain that numbers on a computer network are worth more than eight ounces of silver, but the market has spoken.


Because intrinsic value only matters in a total collapse.  Numbers on a computer are fine if the system is based on scarcity and it can't be manipulated like COMEX or JPM naked shorts.

----------


## anaconda

$207.52 on Coinbase. 9:27 p.m. PST 10-23-2013

----------


## NoOneButPaul

> I'd venture to say that sooner rather then later there will be bank accounts with encrypted digital wallets that are for transfers of gold/silver ownership through payment systems.
> 
> It's already creeping into existence, but I'd give it about 10 years and there will full fledged networks AND consumer credit markets backed by PM's.


Bitcoin and gold and silver will come crashing together at some point in perhaps another form or name.

The pros of both balance the cons of the other.

----------


## anaconda

$902.95

https://coinbase.com/charts

----------


## Neil Desmond

It has gone as high as $980 within the past hour.

----------


## anaconda

> It has gone as high as $980 within the past hour.


Is that a Mt.Gox price?

----------


## anaconda

Moments later, down to $870.09

https://coinbase.com/charts

----------


## Neil Desmond

> Is that a Mt.Gox price?


Yep; it was a momentary peak.

----------


## muh_roads

Bitstamp is boring today.

----------


## anaconda

> Bitstamp is boring today.


Looks like things have settled for a moment. BTC seems to have "plateaued" at just under $900. I've just started looking at LTC as of yesterday.

----------


## anaconda

$927.55

https://coinbase.com/charts

----------


## UtahApocalypse

I finally got my bank account set up and purchased 0.05btc

----------


## anaconda

> I finally got my bank account set up and purchased 0.05btc


Which exchange did you set yourself up on? I am discouraged with how poorly prepared Coinbase seems to be. Their website is messed in various ways and their customer support seems to be going down in flames. But I do have confidence in their ability to trade bitcoins effectively, so I suppose that is the most important thing at present, and I imagine their priority. I'm sure they are overwhelmed and trying to use their funding efficiently.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Which exchange did you set yourself up on? I am discouraged with how poorly prepared Coinbase seems to be. Their website is messed in various ways and their customer support seems to be going down in flames. But I do have confidence in their ability to trade bitcoins effectively, so I suppose that is the most important thing at present, and I imagine their priority. I'm sure they are overwhelmed and trying to use their funding efficiently.


I was pleasantly surprised at how easy it was to set up on coinbase.  Not sure why you were having problems.  What do you mean by "poorly prepared"?

----------


## Dianne

Buy crypto coins using Credit Cards
Cointeller.net will be the first bitcoin/altcoin service to offer buying of Bitcoins, Litecoins, Namecoins and Peercoins using credit cards! We are actively working to release the site in January, so please join our mailing list and you will be among the first to know once our service becomes available.

Coming in January, Cointeller with credit cards/paypal, etc.   I hope that works, because I agree that Coinbase is a pain in the arse.    The problem is you have to sign up at Coinbase to buy btc, then you have to transfer your btc over to BTC-E if you want to buy litecoin or another crypto.  Coinbase gets a fee for the transfer to BTC-E.... then BTC-E gets a cut when you buy a crypto there.     Everyone has their hands out...    We need one stop shopping !!!!

----------


## kpitcher

could always do the local bitcoin and local litecoin.. if you're in an area with anyone there that is.

----------


## anaconda

> I was pleasantly surprised at how easy it was to set up on coinbase.  Not sure why you were having problems.  What do you mean by "poorly prepared"?


Their chart section doesn't work (try selecting a time range - their engineers must not be testing their stuff before they put it up...). They took down their contact email address (without even some form of germane and informative statement on their website). They are hit-and-miss or terribly slow to respond to support questions (but now the contact isn't even listed there). Their "public question" portal seems like a black hole. My last purchase with them was a few weeks back when they had to delay orders (mine took 4 days I believe). Their was a cancellation option with an estimate of how long the cancellation window would be. Then the cancellation option vanished, and I couldn't get any explanation because they wouldn't get back to me. Etc. _But I did say_ in my post above that they seemed to be effectively prioritizing the efficiency of getting the trades done and the intermediation with our bank accounts. Even the delayed transaction I spoke of came with the warning that it would not be completed until 4 days later, so there was good disclosure on that. So, by "poorly prepared" I mean that they seem to be overwhelmed, and perhaps jumped into some areas that they were not staffed for, funded for, or thought through sufficiently regarding. And they don't seem very willing to communicate with their clients regarding these bugs and hiccups.

----------


## anaconda

> could always do the local bitcoin and local litecoin.. if you're in an area with anyone there that is.


If you please, what do you mean by "local" in this context?

----------


## kpitcher

https://localbitcoins.com/

You may have people in your neck of the woods willing to take bitcoins for cash. Bring a smartphone to a public spot, do the exchange. Coinbase has an app, as does blockchain and a number of others.

----------


## anaconda

Volatility seems like the only constant with BTC. I'm guessing some folks were able to make some money off of the recent ups and downs between $1100 and $600 by guessing correctly.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Their chart section doesn't work (try selecting a time range - their engineers must not be testing their stuff before they put it up...). They took down their contact email address (without even some form of germane and informative statement on their website). They are hit-and-miss or terribly slow to respond to support questions (but now the contact isn't even listed there). Their "public question" portal seems like a black hole. My last purchase with them was a few weeks back when they had to delay orders (mine took 4 days I believe). Their was a cancellation option with an estimate of how long the cancellation window would be. Then the cancellation option vanished, and I couldn't get any explanation because they wouldn't get back to me. Etc. _But I did say_ in my post above that they seemed to be effectively prioritizing the efficiency of getting the trades done and the intermediation with our bank accounts. Even the delayed transaction I spoke of came with the warning that it would not be completed until 4 days later, so there was good disclosure on that. So, by "poorly prepared" I mean that they seem to be overwhelmed, and perhaps jumped into some areas that they were not staffed for, funded for, or thought through sufficiently regarding. And they don't seem very willing to communicate with their clients regarding these bugs and hiccups.


I'm sure they will get better with time.  Mt. Gox had lots of problems during the last BTC bubble, but they seem ok now.

----------


## anaconda

> I'm sure they will get better with time.  Mt. Gox had lots of problems during the last BTC bubble, but they seem ok now.


I'm sure you're right. But if they would be more open and fess up to their glitches, it would have saved me a lot of dead ends, wasted time, and head aches. And I will be less likely to reengage them if and when they fix things.

----------


## brooks009

> I'm sure you're right. But if they would be more open and fess up to their glitches, it would have saved me a lot of dead ends, wasted time, and head aches. And I will be less likely to reengage them if and when they fix things.


All of the BTC sites are having growing pains right now. Its a good sign if you are an investor although it can be frustrating.

----------


## juleswin

$878 on mtgox. Don't panic folks, it will be back up to 1100 by supper.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> $878 on mtgox. Don't panic folks, it will be back up to 1100 by supper.


BTC Spartans don't panic, we buy more.

----------


## dannno

> $878 on mtgox. Don't panic folks, it will be back up to 1100 by supper.


It was less than half this price a few weeks ago, why should anybody be worried?

The better question is when is it going to jump next, and by how much? $4k? 5k?

----------


## juleswin

> It was less than half this price a few weeks ago, why should anybody be worried?
> 
> The better question is when is it going to jump next, and by how much? $4k? 5k?


I know, its just that I have been predicting bitcoin's demise for a while now and every single time I think the big one is coming, the price go back up. There is one thing I wont be doing any longer, and that is my frequent visit to mtgox to check the price. I will put bitcoins in the category of something that I just do not understand and try and let it be.

----------


## juleswin

> BTC Spartans don't panic, we buy more.


I wish the best for you guys and bitcoins and hope you make out like bandits as early adopters. I am still pissed that I missed the train when it was really cheap cos I knew about it then and actually tried to buy a few coins.

----------


## Neil Desmond

> It was less than half this price a few weeks ago, why should anybody be worried?
> 
> The better question is when is it going to jump next, and by how much? $4k? 5k?


Based on a certain pattern I notice (from Mt. Gox historical chart), I wonder if it'll shoot just a little past $10k/BTC within the next month.

----------


## muh_roads

If it gets to $10K in a month I am having a "shooting semen everywhere" party and you're all invited.  Bring a rain coat.

----------


## Danke

> If it gets to $10K in a month I am having a "shooting semen everywhere" party and you're all invited.  Bring a rain coat.


Let HB know, and being from AZ, he doesn't have a rain coat.

----------


## kpitcher

> If it gets to $10K in a month I am having a "shooting semen everywhere" party and you're all invited.  Bring a rain coat.


bitcoin pr0n?

----------


## Neil Desmond

A good'ole fashion spitcoin fest, eh?  I'm in!

----------


## anaconda

Seems stuck waffling slightly around $860.

https://coinbase.com/charts

----------


## dannno

^waffling, lol, you sound like the media 

When it's going up, it's "volatile"

When it's going down, it's "a bubble"

When it's stable, it's "waffling"

----------


## anaconda

> ^waffling, lol, you sound like the media 
> 
> When it's going up, it's "volatile"
> 
> When it's going down, it's "a bubble"
> 
> When it's stable, it's "waffling"


Big waffles now:

$689.50

https://coinbase.com/charts

----------


## anaconda

$817.38

https://coinbase.com/charts

----------


## The Northbreather



----------


## anaconda

$927.79

https://coinbase.com/charts

----------


## anaconda

$967.33

https://coinbase.com/charts

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Chill on the 
$$$
 go down
ew

----------


## amonasro

It's below zero here tonight but the warm air blowing on my feet from from my mining rig's radiators and a few fingers of scotch remind me that it's not cold everywhere 

Good night for a mini-rally, I think. Closing in on $1000 again at Stamp.

----------


## anaconda

> Chill on the 
> $$$
>  go down
> ew


Apparently the majority of BTC owners predict $10K in 2014:

http://motherboard.vice.com/blog/bit...reet-is-hiring

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> Apparently the majority of BTC owners predict $10K in 2014:
> 
> http://motherboard.vice.com/blog/bit...reet-is-hiring


I know, I'm one of them. I was hoping for one last shopping spree of cheap coins FTW. At these prices, w/ my miner and mining futures I really don't need to a job. 2014 is going to be the mega-launch year for BTC and in 2015 it will be a household name at minimum. By the next Prez election, many of us may retire to a life of leisure - that's after I bust my ass for Rand.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> I know, I'm one of them. I was hoping for one last shopping spree of cheap coins FTW. At these prices, w/ my miner and mining futures I really don't need to a job. 2014 is going to be the mega-launch year for BTC and in 2015 it will be a household name at minimum. By the next Prez election, many of us may retire to a life of leisure - that's after I bust my ass for Rand.


 Just be sure to consider and be prepared for a worst-case scenario, too.  It's all well and good to think happy thoughts about the best-case scenario and your future life of luxury.  But a utter lack of hard-nosed thought about how plans could go wrong, and more importantly _making wise and thorough preparation for it_, have ruined many a speculator.

Just consider me a voice crying in the wilderness:

_S-s-s-t-t-t-o-o-o-o-o-o-p-p-p---L-l-l-o-o-o-s-s-s-s-s-s..........._

----------


## muh_roads

> Just be sure to consider and be prepared for a worst-case scenario, too.  It's all well and good to think happy thoughts about the best-case scenario and your future life of luxury.  But a utter lack of hard-nosed thought about how plans could go wrong, and more importantly _making wise and thorough preparation for it_, have ruined many a speculator.


TO THE MEAN!!!

----------


## cindyEvans

Scratch that  $10 bitcoin price. Just an update, the value soars high  now. It's currently back at $1,000 per BTC! WOW!

_________________________________________
Bitcoin Daily- _Your daily bitcoin news and update_

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> TO THE MEAN!!!


 I do not know what you mean.  Putting in a lingo-translation request.

----------


## anaconda

$828.74

https://coinbase.com/charts

Dang! Night before last I saw it go to around $991. Guess the market got skittish.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

TO THE MEAN!!!  What does it MEAN?

----------


## muh_roads

> TO THE MEAN!!!  What does it MEAN?


Play on words since everyone says "TO DA MOON".  Mean = Average.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Well I knew what mean means, I just wasn't familiar with that phrase.  I figured it was some advanced mathetechnigibberish trading technique.  Thank you!

----------


## anaconda

I realize the Mt. Gox quote is always higher but I checked a few minutes ago and the difference was uncommonly large, I believe. Gox was $949.10 and Coinbase was $793.00. Furthermore, Coinbase appears to have been frozen at $793.00 for several hours. Anyone have any insights or even guesses about this?

----------


## Suzu

> I realize the Mt. Gox quote is always higher but I checked a few minutes ago and the difference was uncommonly large, I believe. Gox was $949.10 and Coinbase was $793.00. Furthermore, Coinbase appears to have been frozen at $793.00 for several hours. Anyone have any insights or even guesses about this?


No insights on why this is so, but from the sound of it, buy your BTC through Coinbase for less, then move it over to Mt.Gox to sell!

----------


## anaconda

LOL I clicked on the Coinbase site about 30 minutes ago and they were selling for around $540. Now they are $640 about 30 minutes later. I just read an article that what we are seeing is a strength and resilience  of BTC rather than a weakness, since it has been getting completely hammered with bad news recently.

http://siliconangle.com/blog/2014/02...s-for-bitcoin/

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Mt.Gox is $240
Coinbase $609

So which is following which? are have the completely separated?

----------


## DGambler

> Mt.Gox is $240
> Coinbase $609
> 
> So which is following which? are have the completely separated?


Mt Gox is imploding, I'd say they have separated.

----------


## KCIndy

> Mt.Gox is $240
> Coinbase $609
> 
> So which is following which? are have the completely separated?



My advice:  STAY AWAY FROM MT. GOX AT ALL COSTS.  It just ain't worth the risk.

----------


## Petar

It's gonna be a much better situation all around when Mt.Gox is gone..

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Mt.Gox is $240
> Coinbase $609
> 
> So which is following which? are have the completely separated?


Did you _seriously_ just say "are" when you meant "or"?  What the heck is wrong with you that you don't know the difference between those two words?

----------


## The Northbreather

> Did you _seriously_ just say "are" when you meant "or"?  What the heck is wrong with you that you don't know the difference between those two words?


I see you've met with the infamous mid-western dialect, many of my relatives pronounce "or"  as "are"

----------


## kahless

When mtgox dies I wonder what will happen to everyone's personal information.

----------


## KCIndy

> When mtgox dies I wonder what will happen to everyone's personal information.


I'm not sure there IS such a thing as personal information anymore.  Even companies with the highest standards for privacy get hacked and stuff gets released.  In the case of Mt. Gox, if no other company picks it up and absorbs it, I would like to think the personal data will be destroyed.  

But I'm sure not counting on it.

----------


## kahless

> I'm not sure there IS such a thing as personal information anymore.  Even companies with the highest standards for privacy get hacked and stuff gets released.  In the case of Mt. Gox, if no other company picks it up and absorbs it, I would like to think the personal data will be destroyed.  
> 
> But I'm sure not counting on it.


I sure hope they get their act together. If passports and drivers licenses numbers end up in the wild it could end up bringing Bitcoin down even though it is just mtgox due to public perception. Guilty by association.

----------


## anaconda

$483.54 Sucking pretty badly right now. Anybody have any ideas why it has continued to drop considerably well after the Mt. Gox situation should have been priced into the market? 

https://coinbase.com/charts

----------


## brandon

I don't want to say the obvious, but there's probably just less people buying them. Most people who found out about then in the last round of news coverage probably already bought what they wanted.  If the price falls down into the 200s again I'll  probably buy a bunch. Not sure if it will ever get that low though.

----------


## muh_roads

> I don't want to say the obvious, but there's probably just less people buying them. Most people who found out about then in the last round of news coverage probably already bought what they wanted.  If the price falls down into the 200s again I'll  probably buy a bunch. Not sure if it will ever get that low though.


I'm going in mostly right now.  Another order cleared at 450.  I have one set at 350 and then I'm all in.  $200 is really low.  The market cap would need to be slashed by over 50% to get there.  That's a few billion exiting for that to happen.  But if it does get to $200 I will be doing some loan advances.

----------


## cocrehamster

Does anyone have any recommendations for books or links on bitcoin valuation theory?

----------


## anaconda

$427.88

https://coinbase.com/charts

BTC really getting hammered right now.

----------


## anaconda

$403.40

https://coinbase.com/charts

----------


## anaconda

...

----------


## anaconda

$508.30. Bounced back more than $100 in about 3.5 hours..

----------


## Shane Harris

BTC behaving remarkably stable over the last 24 hr, pretty much holding the 379/380 line.

----------


## anaconda

> BTC behaving remarkably stable over the last 24 hr, pretty much holding the 379/380 line.


I'm seeing $589.71 over at Coinbase. I think I saw about $620 last night. Where are you seeing $380?

https://coinbase.com/charts

----------


## anaconda

$445.23

https://coinbase.com/charts

This continued slide seems hard to explain.

----------


## newbitech

> $445.23
> 
> https://coinbase.com/charts
> 
> This continued slide seems hard to explain.


gravity?

----------


## anaconda

> gravity?


Probably some sun spot influence as well.

----------


## muh_roads

> $445.23
> 
> https://coinbase.com/charts
> 
> This continued slide seems hard to explain.


It's because of China.  The rumor is that the Bank of China is banning exchange withdrawals to bank accounts by April 15th.  So it won't just be deposits.  But the exchanges aren't aware of this yet people still believe it and are bailing.  Nobody can get a 100% confirmation.

People are selling based on a rumor that won't die.

----------


## KCIndy

> $445.23
> 
> https://coinbase.com/charts
> 
> This continued slide seems hard to explain.



Dammit, I missed it.  It's back up to 465 as I write this.

----------


## muh_roads

I think Honeybadger finally said $#@! you to China and see ya...

$491 Bitstamp

Can we haz moon now?

----------


## Shane Harris

> I think Honeybadger finally said $#@! you to China and see ya...
> 
> $491 Bitstamp
> 
> Can we haz moon now?


no shut up some of us poor people need more time to actually acquire btc at low prices!

----------


## anaconda

Why has BTC been tanking over the last couple of weeks or so? Would love to hear the thoughts of those here who keep up on the topic. If I'm not mistaken, it dropped about from about $570 to about $490 in the 3 day period from approximately Aug. 13-16.

----------


## nayjevin

because bubbles pop, essentially.  this was a speculative bubble not based on fundamentals.  my take

----------


## muh_roads

> Why has BTC been tanking over the last couple of weeks or so? Would love to hear the thoughts of those here who keep up on the topic. If I'm not mistaken, it dropped about from about $570 to about $490 in the 3 day period from approximately Aug. 13-16.


BitLicense FUD was the big motivator.

----------


## muh_roads

> because bubbles pop, essentially.  this was a speculative bubble not based on fundamentals.  my take


Did you cash out?

----------


## nayjevin

> Did you cash out?


No I think it's at about the 'right' price right now.  Happy if lower, happy if higher.

----------

